# Vodafone R201

## 69719

Servus again,

war ne weile offline, Leitung Tot und der Techniker kam nie zu seinen Terminen...

Hab mir daher jetzt ein Vodafone R201 geholt und angefangen dran rum zu schrauben.

Nach einer Weile bin ich auch root auf dem Ding geworden.

Momentan bastel ich mir ein vnstat drauf, vielleicht

hat ja jemand noch ein paar Ideen, man kann in diesen WLAN/UMTS Accesspoint auch eine

32 GB microSD Karte einstecken und kreativ werden.  :Wink: 

Eine genaue Anleitung werde ich mal die Tage online stellen.

Grüße

----------

## snempaa3

Gibt es eine andere webseite, wo ich die Infos finden kann?

----------

## snempaa3

Don't bother, done!

I will post a small guide on my page (and here) when I got the whole device working again since iptables is missing now;)

Still curious how you did it by the way. I renamed iptables in the cramfs binary so it will not be able to block p23. But the functionality of the device is also gone of course.

----------

## pfisterd

 *69719 wrote:*   

> Servus again,
> 
> war ne weile offline, Leitung Tot und der Techniker kam nie zu seinen Terminen...
> 
> Hab mir daher jetzt ein Vodafone R201 geholt und angefangen dran rum zu schrauben.
> ...

 

Hallo,

ich bin gerade auf deinen Beitrag bzgl des Vodafone R201 Routers gestoßen, leider ist der Link down.

könnsten Sie mir bitte ein bisschen hilfestellung geben bzgl. Root zugriff auf das Filesystem?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

----------

